# Coyote vs kingfisher



## HOGDOG76 (Apr 3, 2012)

Does anyone have any first hand knowledge of these two bows for bowfishing?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 3, 2012)

i liked the coyote and it seemed faster but the kingfisher was similiar to my quinn metal handled recurves so i shot it better. it was a long bow though and i don't have that much room on my deck so i went back to a shorter compound for fishing. a lot of folks really like the kingfishers though, a relatively inexpensive way to get out and shoot some fish !


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a coyote and I bought Feral's kingfisher, I don't know what it is about that kingfisher but i can stack them like cord wood with that thing. I let who ever is going with me shoot the coyote.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Ive owned 2 coyotes and both of them delaminated after around 2 seasons.  PSE stood behind them 100% but its not something i wanted to deal with so i gave them away.  On the other hand a friend of mine has 2 kingfishers and have been shooting them several years now with zero problems.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Apr 3, 2012)

Flaustin1 said:


> Ive owned 2 coyotes and both of them delaminated after around 2 seasons.  PSE stood behind them 100% but its not something i wanted to deal with so i gave them away.  On the other hand a friend of mine has 2 kingfishers and have been shooting them several years now with zero problems.



What year was your coyote? i have heard alot of people had limb problems with the older model but pse was supposed to have corrected them in 2010 i think. i would go straight for the kingfisher but thought the coyote be a fun plinker in the woods too so im a lil torn.


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 3, 2012)

HOGDOG76 said:


> What year was your coyote? i have heard alot of people had limb problems with the older model but pse was supposed to have corrected them in 2010 i think. i would go straight for the kingfisher but thought the coyote be a fun plinker in the woods too so im a lil torn.



My coyote is probably 12-13 years old and no problems


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 4, 2012)

mine were bought in 04 or 05.


----------



## OutdoorAddicted25 (Apr 20, 2012)

i just bought the kingfisher and all the reviews i looked at before were all positive! pse has always been a good brand and they have solid products


----------



## sleeze (Apr 29, 2012)

Used the kingfisher for few years now...best bang for your buck


----------



## bullardsls1 (May 9, 2012)

i bought a king fisher   for 139 it came with 2 arrows with safety slides a nice bowfishing arrow rest and a cheap real  for the money u cant beat it   after i upgraded the reel on it my oneida stays in the storage box


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (May 11, 2012)

I have been wanting to do away with my super long Martin Stick longbow and get the Kingfisher from a local retailer but they are all right-hand only models.  Does anyone know if there is a lefty Kingfisher?


----------

